# prep the canvas



## NtheSticks (Mar 14, 2008)

I was listening to some of the girls the other day, and I had to shake my head.  Since I'm not with that group, I didn't feel it was up to me to advise them.

But they were talking about makeup issues.  flaky, flat, dull skin, etc.  And from what they were saying, they were putting their makeup on yesterday's (or the day before) makeup without good cleansing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I'm just an old fuddy-duddy, but the BEST THING you can do for your skin is cleanse and moisturize, and always ALWAYS use sunblock.  
Cleanse with a cleanser that suits your skin-type.  If you don't have oily skin, don't use something for oily skin, basically.  
moisturize with a good moisturizer.  Sunblock and moisturizer are not the same thing.
and you know what?  Occasionally, exfoliate your skin.   

All that boils down to: if you want your makeup to look good, what you're putting it on (your face) must be prepared.  you wouldn't paint a building with flakes from the old paint on it!  

Anyway, That was my observations from 'eavesdropping' on the kids


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NtheSticks* 

 
_I was listening to some of the girls the other day, and I had to shake my head.  Since I'm not with that group, I didn't feel it was up to me to advise them.

But they were talking about makeup issues.  flaky, flat, dull skin, etc.  *And from what they were saying, they were putting their makeup on yesterday's (or the day before) makeup without good cleansing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Now I'm just an old fuddy-duddy, but the BEST THING you can do for your skin is cleanse and moisturize, and always ALWAYS use sunblock.  
Cleanse with a cleanser that suits your skin-type.  If you don't have oily skin, don't use something for oily skin, basically.  
moisturize with a good moisturizer.  Sunblock and moisturizer are not the same thing.
and you know what?  Occasionally, exfoliate your skin.   

All that boils down to: if you want your makeup to look good, what you're putting it on (your face) must be prepared.  you wouldn't paint a building with flakes from the old paint on it!  

Anyway, That was my observations from 'eavesdropping' on the kids_

 
EWW! I cannot imagine putting makeup on top of makeup from the day before! 

Washing my face before bed is mandatory, if I don't, I seriously regret it. What's wrong with people these days


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 16, 2008)

Not  washing is just nasty. It's part of hygeine. Before you go out in the world you should be clean, its part of respecting other people.  That includes mouth care.  Nothing ruins a face worse than poor dental hygeine. Not everyone may need a moisturizer, but everyone needs to wash atleast twice a day to get rid of grease, dead skin, dust mites that feed on dead skin, and keep the bacteria population down.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok that's just yicky. 

One of the best (or most repulsive...however you want to take it...) things I've ever heard from a teenaged girl:


"I don't like washing my eyeliner or mascara off because it gives me just an effortlessly smoky look around my eyes without all the work."

That's so gross.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Eeew! I can't go to sleep unless I remove all my makeup from the day. As a matter of fact, when I get home from work, washing my face and changing from work wardrobe is the first thing I do. I wouldn't be surprised if these girls you overheard had poor complexions as well. Yuch!

Your title for this thread is sooo spot on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't take care of your skin, makeup will look bad no matter what you do. If I could emphasize to anyone, focus on skincare first, then makeup even though it's not nearly as fun, colorful or glamourous.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Not washing is just nasty. It's part of hygeine. Before you go out in the world you should be clean, its part of respecting other people. That includes mouth care. Nothing ruins a face worse than poor dental hygeine._

 
i agree with you here.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Not everyone may need a moisturizer, but everyone needs to wash atleast twice a day to get rid of grease, dead skin, dust mites that feed on dead skin, and keep the bacteria population down._

 
however, everyone needs to moisturize, no matter what your skin type, and you don't NEED to cleanse your face twice a day.  once is enough for most people, myself included.  i've never cleansed my face more than once a day, and have no skin issues.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i agree with you here.  


however, everyone needs to moisturize, no matter what your skin type, and you don't NEED to cleanse your face twice a day.  once is enough for most people, myself included.  i've never cleansed my face more than once a day, and have no skin issues._

 
I have to disagree with you UNLESS you're not wearing any makeup. It's very important to clean your face first thing in the am and again at night if you're wearing makeup. ON no makeup days, sometimes I'll skip the PM cleansing but not too often. I enjoy my skincare ritual and find the whole cleansing/toning treatments to be very relaxing.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

There are plenty of articles that say that cleaning in the morning, if you cleansed properly the night before, is really unnecessary.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ I'll agree to disagree Shimmer and think the claims contained in articles like that are misleading. I know my skin better than anyone else does and the benefits of am and pm cleansing is essential to me. I have trouble understanding why someone would NOT want to wash their face upon awakening - it hardly takes any time and if you're using the right product, a very small amount is needed. 

I wonder of those who say am cleaning is unnecessary mean is that cleansing with overly harsh soaps is damaging to your skin barrier? That I would agree with.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

No, I'll say that washing my face in the morning and at night both dries my skin out pretty much no matter what product I use.
Then again, my skin is fairly dry anyway, and is always super duper thirsty, so a.m. and p.m. cleansing are over kill for mine.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah, this is why I don't always listen to skincare experts who propose a one size fits all solution. There simply IS no single solution for all skincare types; that's why I find articles like the ones cited in this thread to be very misleading. 

It would have been far more accurate had they made note of different skin types. I can see that those who suffer from dry skin may not need twice a day cleanser, but that's only one type of skin; where as combo/oily/acneinc skintypes benefit a great deal from both am and pm cleansing and treatments. 

Now I'm a little curious re: the definition of cleanse? Sometimes on my no-makeup days, I'll wash my face with cool water and microfiber cloth only. Since I'm not using any product does that count as a cleansing routine? I happen to think it does regardless of product use or lack but curious...


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

I would view that as cleansing, regardless of product use.


----------



## kokometro (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the same issues with my teenage nieces.  I can look at them and tell when they put makeup over yesterday's makeup. Icky Icky.  I'm not sure how to make a 16 year old girl understand that taking care of your skin is important.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

Tell her to google images of severe acne.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Ah, this is why I don't always listen to skincare experts who propose a one size fits all solution. There simply IS no single solution for all skincare types; that's why I find articles like the ones cited in this thread to be very misleading. 

It would have been far more accurate had they made note of different skin types. I can see that those who suffer from dry skin may not need twice a day cleanser, but that's only one type of skin; where as combo/oily/acneinc skintypes benefit a great deal from both am and pm cleansing and treatments. 

Now I'm a little curious re: the definition of cleanse? Sometimes on my no-makeup days, I'll wash my face with cool water and microfiber cloth only. Since I'm not using any product does that count as a cleansing routine? I happen to think it does regardless of product use or lack but curious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
actually acneic skin isn't a type, its a condition.  aaaanywho, using just water and a cloth is considered rinsing and lightly exfoliating.  it is not considered cleansing.  to be considered cleansing, you need to use a cleansing product.  think of it this way:  you throw a shirt in the washer with no detergent.  you aren't cleaning it, you're just rinsing it (hence the rinse cycle).  but when you use actual detergent, you are now cleaning it.

but, different skin types do need different skincare routines.  dry skin only needs to be cleansed once a day and use caution when exfoliating, since the skin is more prone to damage due to the decreased amount of oil in the skin.  normal skin just needs cleansed once a day with regular (2x a week) exfoliation.  oily skin may need to be cleansed twice a day, but no more than that along with proper exfoliation (2-3x a week).  overcleansing oily skin strips the skin, causing the skin to become irritated and produce extra oil, making matters worse.  this can also happen when you use the wrong type of cleanser for your skin type.  and all skin types need moisturizer.  dry skin needs an occlusive, richer moisturizer.  oily skin needs a water-based moisturizer.  so just make sure you find out what type of skin you have, and follow the routine that works best for you and your skin type with the right products.  and drink lots of water so skin doesn't become dehydrated (completely different from dry skin).

sorry to get so technical everyone.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_actually acneic skin isn't a type, its a condition.  aaaanywho, using just water and a cloth is considered rinsing and lightly exfoliating.  it is not considered cleansing.  to be considered cleansing, you need to use a cleansing product.  think of it this way:  you throw a shirt in the washer with no detergent.  you aren't cleaning it, you're just rinsing it (hence the rinse cycle).  but when you use actual detergent, you are now cleaning it.

but, different skin types do need different skincare routines.  dry skin only needs to be cleansed once a day and use caution when exfoliating, since the skin is more prone to damage due to the decreased amount of oil in the skin.  normal skin just needs cleansed once a day with regular (2x a week) exfoliation.  oily skin may need to be cleansed twice a day, but no more than that along with proper exfoliation (2-3x a week).  overcleansing oily skin strips the skin, causing the skin to become irritated and produce extra oil, making matters worse.  this can also happen when you use the wrong type of cleanser for your skin type.  and all skin types need moisturizer.  dry skin needs an occlusive, richer moisturizer.  oily skin needs a water-based moisturizer.  so just make sure you find out what type of skin you have, and follow the routine that works best for you and your skin type with the right products.  and drink lots of water so skin doesn't become dehydrated (completely different from dry skin).

sorry to get so technical everyone._

 
good information ernie, thank you!  I think this is a good guideline to start with until you find out what works for you.  I have thick, oily skin (thank the gods! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I cleanse twice a day. I exfoliate with BHA 1 to 2x per day, and use a microdermabrasion cream several times a week and a chemical peel once a week. According to these guidelines I exfoliate waaaayyy more often than I should but this is a routine that works for me and my skin has never looked better.  I certainly wouldn't condone this level of exfoliation for all skintypes;  it's not for the faint of heart or thin of skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely agree that it's important to use products suitable for your skintype and to use the most gentle products you can. If you have oily skin and few breakouts, the Proactive or Murad system would be overkill and likely make things worse. And yes, internal nutrition, lots of water and supplements like omega 3/6/9 and antioxidants can't be overemphasized. It all starts from within. 

And despite the lack of product, when I use water/microfiber cloth only, I do consider that to be a "cleanse". 

Just goes to show how we're all our own skincare experts but it's so difficult to find the balance between overkill and not enough... And as my skin changes, I know I'll have to change my routine to accomodate those changes, just hoping I won't have to face that too soon.


----------

